# Two screens on a laptop



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

_Lenovo to release ThinkPad laptop with 2 LCD screens_

December 19, 2008 (Computerworld) Lenovo Group Ltd. today announced the release of a ThinkPad laptop that takes the "desktop replacement" category of notebook PCs to a new level.

The ThinkPad W700ds appears to be the first laptop ever to sport two LCD screens -- a 17-in. primary and a 10.6-in. secondary screen.

http://www.computerworld.com/action...ArticleBasic&articleId=9124101&intsrc=hm_list


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

11 pounds, OMG!

http://hothardware.com/News/Lenovos-new-ThinkPad-has-2-LCD-screens/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

That's so stupid on so many levels......


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Oh, I love it! I have two screens at the office and hate working from home. (If I had more desk space...)

This is genius IMHO.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Then buy a desktop with twice the performance for half the price. The only advantage this Lenovo had over desktops, portability, was smothered the second it surpassed the 8 lb mark


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

"You can put a handle on a Boxcar, but that doesn't make it portable"

My Dad, RIP.


blurted out when he carried in his first "portable" TV into the house in the mid 70's, it was a beast!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Two screens? That's crazy


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's a free, more workable option that adds no weight to your machine;
http://www.splitview.com/learnmore

Richard


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://blogs.computerworld.com/how_laptop_screens_will_steal_the_show_at_ces


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Oh, man -- I'm going to CES in two weeks. I can't wait to get my hands on one of those notepads!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> Oh, man -- I'm going to CES in two weeks. I can't wait to get my hands on one of those notepads!


Why?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

See my reply above. Remarkably, not everyone feels the same way you do!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Video!

First look on Lenovo New Dual-Screen Laptop

http://www.5min.com/Video/First-look-on-Lenovo-New-Dual-Screen-Laptop-81638558


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

ferrija1 said:


> That's so stupid on so many levels......


people have different needs for a computer. I think it is an excellent idea. And you must never had to carry a toddler around, who weighs a lot more than 11 lbs. and is wiggling. (But you go to a gym and push weights). 
It should be more important to find out, how this laptop performs than the weight.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for posting the video. I'm a little disappointed that the second screen is so small. It also appears to be much harder to see (lower contrast?) than the "main" screen.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Thanks for posting the video. I'm a little disappointed that the second screen is so small. It also appears to be much harder to see (lower contrast?) than the "main" screen.


You are welcome, Hoping to earn brownie points!

Yes it was kind of disappointing, but I think it will start a laptop revolution like the netbooks did, only the opposite direction. Give it a year to stir competition.

Have a great time at CES, some guys have all the fun! Pun intended.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> Thanks for posting the video. I'm a little disappointed that the second screen is so small. It also appears to be much harder to see (lower contrast?) than the "main" screen.


So you can work at home for $3000?

It's a shame they couldn't at least make it look decent. I haven't seen anything other than matte black machines come from IBM and it's so bland and depressing.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I think that's kind of their trademark look. Honestly, I don't mind it... but my wife does say I have no style.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

TechGuy said:


> Oh, I love it! I have two screens at the office and hate working from home. (If I had more desk space...)
> 
> This is genius IMHO.


I agree. So what if it's 11 pounds? It's still small enough to be carried just about anywhere. I love the idea.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

TechGuy said:


> I think that's kind of their trademark look. Honestly, I don't mind it... but my wife does say I have no style.


I also think Thinkpads are sharp looking machines. Even if you think they're ugly, there's no denying that they're very well-built. I'm actually thinking about replacing my R31 because it's just getting OLD. The thing lives so well through anything. I'd definitely replace it with another thinkpad. People tell me I'm paying for the name--in reality I'm paying for quality. There's no laptop built better, IMHO.

My father actually just got a 15" Macbook Pro, and compared to Thinkpads, it seems horribly fragile (though compared to anything else, I've got to admit it's definitely more durable). It's got some good ideas, like a basically backlit keyboard, but honestly IBM's Thinklight lights up the keyboard just as well and it much less obnoxious. Not to mention, I just can't stand Mac OS. I've used many operating systems, and I just don't see what the big deal is with OSX. It's so much more difficult than it needs to be to even run multiple apps at once. The menu bar is taken over by anything running, and then whatever else was running hides on the side. It drives me insane!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I don't want to turn this into a Mac vs. PC thing (there's plenty of other threads for that), but I do have to say that I like the quick-release power adapters that Macbooks have. Makes a lot of sense -- I can't tell you how many broken power adapters I've seen on other notebooks.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

TechGuy said:


> I don't want to turn this into a Mac vs. PC thing (there's plenty of other threads for that), but I do have to say that I like the quick-release power adapters that Macbooks have. Makes a lot of sense -- I can't tell you how many broken power adapters I've seen on other notebooks.


Yup, plenty of good features, IMO, but throw a different OS on them and make them more durable, then it'd be much better.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> quick-release power adapters that Macbooks have


Pure genius, like the invention of the wheel. I'm sure there is a patent on it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I bewildered by your ability to turn this (and just about any) discussion into a Mac vs PC argument. 

About the power adapter, Apple was actually sued for the small light on the cord back in '07! 
http://arstechnica.com/journals/app...er-adapters-violate-patent-claims-new-lawsuit


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> I bewildered by your ability to turn this (and just about any) discussion into a Mac vs PC argument.
> 
> About the power adapter, Apple was actually sued for the small light on the cord back in '07!
> http://arstechnica.com/journals/app...er-adapters-violate-patent-claims-new-lawsuit


Actually, come to think of it, that may be why my Thinkpad has no light whatsoever on the power adapter. Still, getting a patent for something like that, seems ridiculous to me!


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I am glad to see it...not because i want one but just to see advancements in technology...if these things catch on then the price of a single screen will go down a few points.

PS
It does have a certain cool factor you have to like it.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Good point -- whether or not it catches on, it's nice to still see some innovations!


----------

